# Found my gtst after 2 years :)



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

My mate spotted my car in ilford last night after It's went missing over 2 years ago.
It's on different plates, vin plate removed and a new I'D number engraved on the firewall.

Luckily it still has all the parts on it and doesn't appear to have been driven at all.

Just waiting for the police to finish their job now so I can take it away.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice one. Has you're insurance not already paid out on this?


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Wasn't insured
I was away at the time and it was in my parents drive way.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Good point,

If insurance has paid out, I believe the car will the property of the Insurance company. Unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

You'll be all right then!

Just make sure you don't store it at your parents place again lol.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Was the driver of it involved in any way or just someone who had purchased it not knowing


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Andy W said:


> Was the driver of it involved in any way or just someone who had purchased it not knowing


No it was parked in someone's drive way. But an arrest was just made 4 doors away, the keys and quick release steering wheel were found. 
Now on my way to the police station to give a statement.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thas good news Kaz, glad you found it mate... you do still have the logbook and other docs I presume.. You could do with another 4-5K and spend it on the 34 projects you've got going 

my dad once had his Toyota Crown stolen about 20 years ago... after a couple of years he needs a key cut so he goes to this locksmith somewhere and to his surprise he sees his green Crown who the locksmith himself had stolen!! the car still had the leapord seat covers :chuckle: he took it back and kept it for another 15 years or so :clap:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> my dad once had his Toyota Crown stolen about 20 years ago... after a couple of years he needs a key cut so he goes to this locksmith somewhere and to his surprise he sees his green Crown who the locksmith himself had stolen!! the car still had the leapord seat covers :chuckle: he took it back and kept it for another 15 years or so :clap:


Hopefully he broke the thieving git's hands :chairshot


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

Another case solved by slidewayz and Rish and the WorX lol, car was found in Ilford and apparently the guy has just come out of prison so police said he is going straight back there, and the right place for him


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

The police also know the guy as a drug dealer


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

slidewayz said:


> The police also know the guy as a drug dealer



Nice one slideways

I can't have it now they said, the car will have to stay at the police compound for a week. Well at least it's in safe hands now.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Trev said:


> Hopefully he broke the thieving git's hands :chairshot


apparently the thief had long hair which was pulled out of his skull after wielding a screw driver :chuckle: 
Something similar should be done to this thieving hand who stole the GTS, tie him at the back of the very car and drag him along on the streets of east london


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent result! Hope that car is still in good order


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Lucky to find it after all this time.. good luck getting her back buddy


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks guys
Just got back home, I'm so tired now.
It's highly modified and nothing is missing apart from the front bumper.
I called a recovery truck to take it home but as we were loading it on th the back of the recovery truck they made an arrest and said we cannot take it as the need it for the forensics team to do their bit.
I obviously had to pay the driver as he came a long way 

Looking forward to getting it back next week, already gave it to my younger brother who has big plans for it


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I bet the police chargefor recovery and storage also. It's a piss take


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

2 years!! Congrats mate


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> I bet the police chargefor recovery and storage also. It's a piss take


Do they really
They didn't mention it!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Was it just on the off chance somebody spotted it or have you actively been looking?

Can't believe it's still not been de-modified etc. and somebody just left a stolen car on their drive.

I would have given up after a few months of looking.


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Was it just on the off chance somebody spotted it or have you actively been looking?
> 
> Can't believe it's still not been de-modified etc. and somebody just left a stolen car on their drive.
> 
> I would have given up after a few months of looking.


We gave up along time ago, however my mate who lives in that area happened to drive past it and recognised it straight away. I can't thank him enough.
They didn't demodify it because they wanted to use it I guess hence gave it a new ID and reg ect.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

that is great news... truly amazing. glad you got it back.

one of my cars got stolen once, they found it immediately because of tracker - however, it got stolen again the very next night from a police compound - long story - but then plod came round to interview me!!! astonishing, considering it was blatantly an inside job...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

awesome news mate! where about's in Ilford was it??


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

thats amazing!

wish mine would turn up after 4 years in Ilford!


----------

